# Oakland Raceway



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

First off i havent posted in tracks for awhile...i changed my layout so many times started so many and was never happy with them..well now im happy!
Got my brand new TKO track and have redone my table top with eucatile..and started my walls and Driver Stations ...its coming together!!


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Lookin good Dennis! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks great!!!!
.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I like that.
some good diversity.
long straights with some turns to challenge.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Ill post more as i get more progress done..i finished the 2 drivers stations sat night and had a race to go to sunday..tonight i hope to finish the other 2..Thanks Dennis


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

walls are done...now to paint


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

The table & layout look very nice Dennis. You`re on the homestretch now, It must be driving you nuts that you haven`t ran a lap on it yet!


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

LOL...we'll help him with that soon.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Good looking track, like them long straights...RM


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm itching to run some laps..I'll post more pics later got more done mostly painting. And Al I can't wait to have you guys over!


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Very nice track, Good Luck and Enjoy! :thumbsup:
How long is the table and which direction do you plan to run??


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Dyno Dom said:


> Very nice track, Good Luck and Enjoy! :thumbsup:
> How long is the table and which direction do you plan to run??


4 x 16.. and thats yet to be decided


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

The track`s lookin awesome Dennis, You`ve come a long way in a short amount of time! Hope you get years of enjoyment out of that bad boy! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

wow ... and a lint roller/tire cleaner at evey driver station.
nice layout


----------



## Thara01 (Nov 18, 2015)

This looks really, really cool


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Been awhile since I updated..track is done had our first race yesterday


----------

